# Huger



## StormCloud (15 Jan 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia...
Já que me escreví neste forum, vou começar a participar...
Não tenho estação Meteorológica Pró ou coisa do Genero , mas tenho desde há muito tempo , várias estações de interior.
A primeira que comprei , em 1998 ou 1999 , foi uma Huger ( Huger Electronics GmbH ) , modelo BAR 928 H.
O que eu gostaria de saber , é o que é que é feito destes individuos... É a minha melhor estação de interior , e tenho umas 4 ou 5 ... Não , falha e é de uma precisão notável.. Um dia mais tarde, quando comprar uma Estação como deve sêr , gostaria que fosse desta marca..

Alguem sabe deles???

Cumprimentos


----------

